# Are you willing to burn it all down to get this country back? #215



## Sasquatch

Some believe the US election was stolen by the Democrats. If you believe that how far are you willing to go for justice? And believe us when we say you are going to want to listen to the whole show. The end is definitely worth it. We promise!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-09T22_06_34-08_00


----------



## 23897

Yay. Back to normal in the #85th ranked podcast!

And hello @Nat too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

By the way Sas - you gave out the WRONG email address!! (At 22:33)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

fangfarrier said:


> By the way Sas - you gave out the WRONG email address!! (At 22:33)!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes we all flip a wicket or whatever the kids are saying nowadays. [email protected] are you happy?


----------



## 23897

Sasquatch said:


> Sometimes we all flip a wicket or whatever the kids are saying nowadays. [email protected] are you happy?


Now you'll get emails!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

fangfarrier said:


> By the way Sas - you gave out the WRONG email address!! (At 22:33)!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah give him a break! He was drunk.....:vs_lol:


----------



## Camel923

The problem is almost no one is willing to do what is necessary to take back this country from the evil bastards that took it.


----------



## rstanek

Camel923 said:


> The problem is almost no one is willing to do what is necessary to take back this country from the evil bastards that took it.


I don't agree, I really think shit is coming down the pike that will eventually do a reset to get the Republic back on track, keep the faith brothers and sisters, at my age, life in prison to protect my family isn't much of a deterrent. Just saying.....


----------



## hawgrider

Good show fella's !


----------



## Big Boy in MO

Trump Won straight up!!! Then we need to start with TERM LIMITS!! Get rid of the career politicians, all of them.


----------



## Sasquatch

stevekozak said:


> Ah give him a break! He was drunk.....:vs_lol:


Hold on a second. Pretty sure I wasn't the one giggling like a school girl.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson

Big Boy in MO said:


> Trump Won straight up!!! Then we need to start with TERM LIMITS!! Get rid of the career politicians, all of them.


I hear that, as of today, they took back Biden's title of "President Elect" and took Pennsylvania away from him (for now). Bumped up my hope level for awhile.


----------



## 23897

https://archive.is/V4UbB

A 2016 BBC Report

2016 BBC Article. Vote rigging: How to spot the tell-tale signs. 
1.)Too many voters 
2.)A high turnout in specific areas 
3.)Large numbers of invalid votes 
4.)More votes than ballot papers issued 
5.) Results that don't match 
6.)Delay in announcing results

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldman

What if... this all doesn't swing in favor of Trump he loses the election and come 4 years from now he wins it again, just pick back up where he left off from. Been over 100 years since last president has done so, but it's possible.
In the history of US elections for presidents not once has a recount changed who the president is going to be.


----------



## hawgrider

Weldman said:


> What if... this all doesn't swing in favor of Trump he loses the election and come 4 years from now he wins it again, just pick back up where he left off from. Been over 100 years since last president has done so, but it's possible.
> *In the history of US elections for presidents not once has a recount changed who the president is going to be*.


Umm ah... 2000 Al Gore and George W



> After a wild election night on November 7, 2000, during which TV networks first called the key state of Florida for Gore, then for Bush, followed by a concession by Gore that was soon rescinded, the results for who would be the nation's 43rd president were simply too close to call.


https://www.history.com/news/2000-election-bush-gore-votes-supreme-court


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Can all the red states just leave and go on about our business?


----------



## Sasquatch

Weldman said:


> What if... this all doesn't swing in favor of Trump he loses the election and come 4 years from now he wins it again, just pick back up where he left off from. Been over 100 years since last president has done so, but it's possible.
> In the history of US elections for presidents not once has a recount changed who the president is going to be.


Let's hope the man makes history, again, and pulls this out so he can continue now. That way in four years, which he'll be 78, he can rest.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

Camel923 said:


> The problem is almost no one is willing to do what is necessary to take back this country from the evil bastards that took it.


If Trump calls in the Militia, I'm answering. In the meantime, I'm donating to his legal team.


----------



## Denton

Sas made me laugh harder than I have in quite a while. That says a lot, considering that I work at a clown house. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piratesailor

Burn it all down? 

This sums it up pretty well.

“The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.”


----------



## Old SF Guy

I believe people have been promised something the Democrats know will kill them next cycle to do. and they would have to expend all their political capitol proving how much better they can do the economy and justice system and control crime....and after 4 years of not being able to blame it on trump...they will have to ask...what happened.


I have faith that the states will not follow unconstitutional decrees...and sheriffs will not support confiscation guns.... 8 years of Obama didn't destroy us....4 years of Biden won't either. especially if he loses the senate and the dems power base in the house is decremented. Joe can't make it 4 years and Kamala wouldnt win a re-election Bid.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Am I willing to burn it all down to get the country back?

Back to what?
Barack Obama?
George W. Bush?
Bill Clinton?
George HW Bush?
Ronald Reagan?
Jimmy Carter?
Gerald Ford?
Nixon?
LBJ?

In my opinion, this country went to hell following the two terms of Dwight D. Eisenhower. THAT I would be willing to burn down the country for.
All the rest? 
Hell nah.


----------



## Mad Trapper

rice paddy daddy said:


> Am I willing to burn it all down to get the country back?
> 
> Back to what?
> Barack Obama?
> George W. Bush?
> Bill Clinton?
> George HW Bush?
> Ronald Reagan?
> Jimmy Carter?
> Gerald Ford?
> Nixon?
> LBJ?
> 
> In my opinion, this country went to hell following the two terms of Dwight D. Eisenhower. THAT I would be willing to burn down the country for.
> All the rest?
> Hell nah.


RPD, IMHO IKE was the last President who really cared about America.

Biden? Today Biden laid a wreath at the tomb of the unknown voter.


----------



## Prepared One

Am I will willing to burn it down? Over the HO and Joe? No. Will it collapse under it's own weight? Most definitely.


----------



## stevekozak

I have matches and some fatwood....


----------



## rstanek

If the communists keep poking, eventually we will have to get our asses off the couch and poke back, times ten....it may be that voting doesn’t mean much, though I’m cautiously optimistic that Trump will remain in office, if that happened, the liberals have only one card left to play, and we have already had a taste of that.....


----------



## paraquack

I don't think it's necessary to burn down America. The French Revolution accomplished what the people needed with little damage to the country as a whole.
Maybe the elitists and dem need to remember what happened during the French Revolution.


----------



## Piratesailor

The won’t be burned down back any anything...

It would be burned down and finished. End of story.


----------



## Nat

Hello Fangfarrier! I believe I just took the podcast onto the New Zealand charts! 
First-time poster here. I'm off the mark.


----------



## Slippy

Nat said:


> Hello Fangfarrier! I believe I just took the podcast onto the New Zealand charts!
> First-time poster here. I'm off the mark.


Welcome @Nat

Heard some good things about you!


----------



## Annie

"Give them bread and circuses and they will never revolt"--Juvenal Roman satirical poet 100AD

I have no idea what's gonna happen, but life's been pretty easy up until now. I don't think this generation of Americans value freedom over their personal safety. But take away our luxuries and entertainment and it could go pretty bad.

Looking forward to the show, Denton and Sas!

ETA: Oh wait, I think I listened to this one already, hehe!


----------



## Annie

Oh wait, no I hadn't heard this podcast. That was hysterical towards the end. It's nice to hear you guys having such a good time and keep up the fine weird news reporting. 


And what's the deal with all this Natalie stuff? I've been a fan for how many years now and when is my name ever mentioned? But Natalie comes waltzing in from New Zealand and all of the sudden it's 'Natalie this" and 'Natalie that'... I get no appreciation around this place.


----------



## 23897

Annie said:


> Oh wait, no I hadn't heard this podcast. That was hysterical towards the end. It's nice to hear you guys having such a good time and keep up the fine weird news reporting.
> 
> And what's the deal with all this Natalie stuff? I've been a fan for how many years now and when is my name ever mentioned? But Natalie comes waltzing in from New Zealand and all of the sudden it's 'Natalie this" and 'Natalie that'... I get no appreciation around this place.


Annie. You're not 100% of a country's listeners. @Nat is!! And she single-handedly got the D&S show to number 73 in the top 100!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> Oh wait, no I hadn't heard this podcast. That was hysterical towards the end. It's nice to hear you guys having such a good time and keep up the fine weird news reporting.
> 
> And what's the deal with all this Natalie stuff? I've been a fan for how many years now and when is my name ever mentioned? But Natalie comes waltzing in from New Zealand and all of the sudden it's 'Natalie this" and 'Natalie that'... I get no appreciation around this place.


You'd better listen to Monday's show!


----------



## Annie

fangfarrier said:


> Annie. You're not 100% of a country's listeners. @Nat is!! And she single-handedly got the D&S show to number 73 in the top 100!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


true, true. :vs_smile:


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Annie. You're not 100% of a country's listeners. @Nat is!! And she single-handedly got the D&S show to number 73 in the top 100!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we appreciate it!


----------



## 23897

[Deleted]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czmead

Sasquatch said:


> Some believe the US election was stolen by the Democrats. If you believe that how far are you willing to go for justice? And believe us when we say you are going to want to listen to the whole show. The end is definitely worth it. We promise!
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-09T22_06_34-08_00


Being willing to do something requires that I care. Since I know America, the modern world, and their values are just a joke, then I don't care.

Burn it down, split it into multiple nations, or whatever, it won't matter. It's all just a big joke.

Dang, telling what I really think, and I haven't even broke out the Whiskey yet.

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeball

Personally I like Trump and hoped he'd get 4 more years, but even though he's got an army of lawyers working their asses off trying to prove voter fraud, they haven't found any evidence of it yet.
If they still haven't found any by the time of Biden's inauguration I suppose i'll just have to accept the fact that the majority of Americans want Joe as their President and i can't argue with that.


----------



## 23897

Black Blade said:


> Pennsylvania Judge Backs Trump Claims Over Mail-In Ballots, Says 'Unlikely Constitutional'
> 
> After a Pennsylvania Judge blocked the state from 'taking any further steps' to complete the certification of the presidential race on Wednesday - she dropped a detailed opinion on Friday justifying her decision, which concludes that the state's changes to mail-in balloting procedures were likely illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The order is currently delayed while the state Supreme Court considers the case on an expedited basis, which was filed by a group of Republicans who argued that the state's changes to mail-in voting, Act 77, violated the commonwealth's constitution.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332539464288268288
> "Petitioners appear to have a viable claim that the mail-in ballot procedures set forth in Act 77 contravene Pa. Const. Article VII Section 14 as the plain language of that constitutional provision is at odds with the mail-in provisions of Act 77."
> 
> Judge McCullough adds that without the emergency injunction, the plaintiffs would likely suffer "irreparable harm."
> 
> "If what may be an unconstitutional mail-in voting process remains extant, such mail-in ballots may make the difference as to whether he is successful or not."
> 
> In short; Judge McCullough believes that Pennsylvania's last-minute changes to mail-in ballots was likely unconstitutional, and if allowed to remain in place may negatively affect at least one of the plaintiffs (a GOP congressman) in future elections.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

Personally... I think it’s over. The great American experiment is finished. Not that it didn’t succeed.. it did in marvelous ways.

But it was killed from within by apathy, greed and corruption. And Americans stood by and let it happen. Apathy. 

Many if not most of the current citizens will give up their freedoms in the name of safety and security. And they will do that over and over until it’s too late. They will ultimately wake up but the deed will be done and anything they do will be to naught. Venezuela is the perfect example. A better example is what is happening in NM right now. And NM residents are taking it. Not a damn peep of protests that I can see.. just long lines to get groceries, medications, essentials. 

Honestly, if trump doesn’t win, I’ll throw in the towel on this country. The reason... most family members voted for Biden and never read his website. Never looked at records. I asked. They believe the virus mantra. I can’t educated them although I’ve tried. I hate to say it but you can’t fix stupid and that goes for family members. And yes.. I actually called them idiots. To their faces. 

So let them have the country they voted for and God help them. Based on the history that they don’t understand, read or listen too, they are going to need it.


----------



## smokeyquartz

@Piratesailor What country would you go to if you leave? Just curious as I've been thinking of Sweden, since they didn't have lockdowns and respected people's freedoms during the plandemic.


----------



## Denton

smokeyquartz said:


> @Piratesailor What country would you go to if you leave? Just curious as I've been thinking of Sweden, since they didn't have lockdowns and respected people's freedoms during the plandemic.


Too many Muslims.


----------



## inceptor

smokeyquartz said:


> @Piratesailor What country would you go to if you leave? Just curious as I've been thinking of Sweden, since they didn't have lockdowns and respected people's freedoms during the plandemic.


Probably, if things get that bad, the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Probably, if things get that bad, the Republic of Texas.


Too many liberal immigrants from California.


----------



## Piratesailor

smokeyquartz said:


> @Piratesailor What country would you go to if you leave? Just curious as I've been thinking of Sweden, since they didn't have lockdowns and respected people's freedoms during the plandemic.


Never said I'd leave. And won't. Definitely no where in the EU.


----------



## Piratesailor

inceptor said:


> probably, if things get that bad, the republic of texas.


exactly!!!


----------



## Piratesailor

Denton said:


> Too many liberal immigrants from California.


We can fix that. Not overwhelmed like Colorado yet.

Wyoming would be good. Or SD.


----------



## smokeyquartz

Denton said:


> Too many Muslims.


I forgot about this; I've actually heard it called Swedistan by some Swedes...

I know the rest of the EU response to COVID was bad and they are having additional lockdowns now. Socialvania is better than some other places at the moment I suppose.


----------



## Prepared One

smokeyquartz said:


> @Piratesailor What country would you go to if you leave? Just curious as I've been thinking of Sweden, since they didn't have lockdowns and respected people's freedoms during the plandemic.


The problem with running is that sooner or later you run out of places to run to. Eventually you must turn and fight or surrender.


----------



## smokeyquartz

Prepared One said:


> The problem with running is that sooner or later you run out of places to run to. Eventually you must turn and fight or surrender.


I am doing everything I can. I fight with my pen and my phone. I've written letters and made numerous calls to representatives/senators. Especially during the lockdown. Even one of our democrat state senators, Lisa Boscola, personally wrote an open letter (with the support and data from local infectious disease specialists, whose names were included in the letter) to Gov. Wolf urging him to open up our counties. He still refused.

Now I am making calls to the office Jim Cox, head of the Committee on Labor and Industry, to find out _why_ they are sitting on representative Russ Diamond's proposed house bill to acknowledge the right to say "No" to employer-forced medical treatments and vaccines. I will not allow them to quietly sit on something so important and pretend it doesn't exist. They will give me a reason why they are not doing their job and it will become public knowledge in PA.


----------



## Denton

smokeyquartz said:


> I am doing everything I can. I fight with my pen and my phone. I've written letters and made numerous calls to representatives/senators. Especially during the lockdown. Even one of our democrat state senators, Lisa Boscola, personally wrote an open letter (with the support and data from local infectious disease specialists, whose names were included in the letter) to Gov. Wolf urging him to open up our counties. He still refused.
> 
> Now I am making calls to the office Jim Cox, head of the Committee on Labor and Industry, to find out _why_ they are sitting on representative Russ Diamond's proposed house bill to acknowledge the right to say "No" to employer-forced medical treatments and vaccines. I will not allow them to quietly sit on something so important and pretend it doesn't exist. They will give me a reason why they are not doing their job and it will become public knowledge in PA.


I dare say we all appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Smitty901

I guess the real question is, Am I will to stand by and watch the left burn it down? They already started the fires.


----------

